# Karla the Witch Dark Souls 3



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool can't wait to see it when your done


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow you got a lot of work ahead of you. But its sure going to look different and spooky.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

matrixmom said:


> Wow you got a lot of work ahead of you. But its sure going to look different and spooky.


What's funny is this is actually one of the more simple costumes i will have done. LOL.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

It's only taken 2 years, lol, but I am getting close to being done with this!

some WIP


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

Good for you for sticking with this. Pieces are looking really good so far.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Necklace is finished. Everything else is almost finished. Might be able to get this done by Halloween.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Not entirely happy with it but it will have to do. Might have to make some changes before I wear it to Gencon. Just have to finish the boots and sleeves now.









Problems: 1) The cape is the wrong color. it is too red. 2) The shirt is too long and the jaggies too shallow. 3) I think I need one more layer on the bottom and maybe an underskirt to make it flair out. 4) The innermost scarf is too thick.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The Halloween version!

Will make corrections and upgrades and get full bore cosplay pix eventually. Maybe Gencon. 

Other than the wig being itchy, as they all are, and the leather witch hate weighing 500 pounds, and it being a little warm around the neck, this is actually quite comfortable. Yay for using natural materials! Poly can suck it.


----------



## MarikaL (Sep 24, 2016)

That looks fabulous lilibat, you’ve done such a great job!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oooooh lovely! You look amazing! Even more impressed because you made it yourself!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

that looks amazing! great job!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I was agreeing with the cape isn't the right color but then I saw the photo of you wearing it and it looks great!


----------

